# Arch Linux 2010.05



## NewsBytes (Sep 27, 2010)

Unlike  many of the other Linux distributions we tested, Arch Linux is one  which doesn&rsquo;t have any kind of fixed release model. Instead of there  being a discreet Arch Linux 2010, or 10.3, etc, it instead favours a rolling  release model. What this means is that you never need to reinstall your  OS to upgrade it to the newest version. Instead newer versions of  software and system components are delivered as updates to your existing  install. Your OS upgrades gradually as you update your s...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

